# Not impressed with serignan plage aire!



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

€12 to park in a dusty old carpark without even a tap. You have to go back out the barrier and through another barrier on the other side do throws for the services where you can fit just one motorhome at a time and no where to wait if it's in use. Beach was jam packed full so we finally got on it 8pm til it was dark then left following morning. 

You had to get one of the etapes cards to get in the barrier which I think was another €4 but can be reloaded for other aires. We stayed in a better campsite for €7.70 right on the river with a sandy edge. HAve headed back inland now, too expensive on the coast!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Snunkie said:- HAve headed back inland now, too expensive on the coast!


I'm afraid that's how it is in the middle of August. :roll:

Away from the coast and the major touristy areas you will find a world of difference.

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Lesson learned!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

That "dust" is sand! You tend to get a lot of it on or near beaches. :lol: :wink: 

Colin


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

camallison said:


> That "dust" is sand! You tend to get a lot of it on or near beaches. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Colin


Oh funny Colin lol. I wouldn't have minded if it was sand but it was some distance from the beach and definitely wasn't sand. It was grey crappy hardcore that kicked up a horrible dust everytime someone drove past. Horrible looking aire. Didn't even have any services (water and toilet emptying) on site, you had to leave the aire, turn left the pull in through a barrier on the right where there was not enough room for more than one motorhome and even if it was empty when you left the car park you were stuffed if someone got in before you as nowhere to wait in the road, you had to drive back up the road into the aire, the entrance to which was heavily packed with cars double parking and trying to manoeuvre a 9ft motorhome through them is not easy.

Will give that a miss next time!


----------

